# A full bucket!



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

A neighbor asked me to take down 4 trees and of course I wanted a head start on next years firewood!!
Dean

Full Kubota Bucket! 


Last one to transport!


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

That's a full bucket indeed. How much weight do you think they were? 

I forget, do you have a log splitter? I've had several logs that size setting here for a year from my uncles tree that I cut down to use for firewood. I keep hoping they'll dry out enough and crack into wedges by them selves.  My maul and steel wedge would barely dent them while green.

Mark


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by memmurphy _
> *That's a full bucket indeed. How much weight do you think they were?
> 
> I forget, do you have a log splitter? I've had several logs that size setting here for a year from my uncles tree that I cut down to use for firewood. I keep hoping they'll dry out enough and crack into wedges by them selves.  My maul and steel wedge would barely dent them while green.
> ...


My neighbor has a good old heavy duty tow behind log splitter and he is more than happy for me to use and maintain!!
As to the weight, I can easily lift a 100+# of something and I had to roll those fellows but the bucket had no trouble lifting 2 of them so I guess they are about 250# a piece and still pretty wet!!
Dean


----------

